# اهداء الى كل مسيحي



## enas (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين...

(انك لاتهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء)


اولا انا كنت مسيحيه كاثوليكيه  وقد هداني الله للأسلام بعد عناء وتعب

فالحقيقه لم ارى اعظم ولا اجمل ولا اطهر من دين الاسلام
ولم ارى اشرف ولا اجمل ولا احلى ولا افضل من الرسول محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام

فهو اطهر واصدق خلق الله رغم انف الحاقدين بأبي انت وأمي يا حبيبي يا رسول الله ....

اولا.. اشكر الاخ كادر ناصر الاسلام والمسلمين وعلى اخلاقه الاسلاميه للتي تحلى بها...واود ان اقول له ان سلوكك اللذي يدل على تعمق الاسلام بداخلك لا يجوز ان تتعامل به مع هؤلاء فبما اني كنت منهم فكنت مثلهم كنت اتطاول على الاسلام والمسلمين واتحامل عليهم فبعد ان هداني الله واخرجني من الظلمات الى النورٌ لم اعد اتمنى سوى مرضات ربي وان انال الجنه 

اود ان اوجه رساله الى::
مايكل بيه مجدى
بص يا مايكل انا كنت منكم في يوم اسود من الايام و احب اقول لك انك ::::
ان الدين الاسلامي اصفى و انقى واطهر من ان انسان سفيه مثلك و كل الاوباش من النصارى او اى دين اخر ان يفهموه.....
للي انت بتتطاول عليه هو رسول الاسلام وسيد البشر  رغم انف الجميع حتى قيام  الساعه

كلامي لك ولكل مسيحي تجرء وتطاول على سيدي محمدا رسول الله...  فهو تاج لرأس مليار مسلمٌ  وسيد الخلق 

لا داعي ايها السفهاء وخاصه كبير السفهاء مايكل لسب وشتم الاسلام والمسلمين وسيد العالمين محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام  فهذا ان دل على شئ فيدل على انكم لا تعرفون اي اصول ولا اخلاقيات من اي دين من الاديان السماويه او المبتدعه ويدل على ضعف موقفكم الانساني والديني تجاه الحقيقه

فلو نظرت الى المناظرات والى الحوارات الدينيه فأين البراهين والادله منكم فقد جاءكم الاخ كادر بما طلبتوه من الكتاب والسنه ومن المؤرخين والادباء  ( النصرانيين منهم ) على حق ولكنكم ترفضونها وتصغون الى عقولكم الرجعيه المتخلفه   

عسى ربي ان يهديكم الى ما هداني اليه فأنا أنعم بحلاوه الاسلام وحلاوه ما بعدها حلاوه.....


(( اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين  واذل الشرك والمشركين واحمي حوزه الدين ودمر اعداء الدين اللهم ارنا فيهم يوما عظيما اسودا   اللهم دمرهم كما دمرت عادا وثمود  اللهم اخسف بيهم الارض كما خسفت بقارون وداره ))]*


----------



## سر الاعجاب (24 نوفمبر 2006)

كم انا في قمه السعاده بك اختي فالاسلامٌ  اعزك الله بالاسلام   

وهناك ايه فالقران تقول (( وعباد الرحمن اللذين يمشون على الارض هونا واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالو سلاما ))

((الحمدلله اللذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا ان هدانا الله لقد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق))

ثبتك الله  على الصراط المستقيم  وتمسكي بدينك  والحمدلله على نعمه الاسلام وكفى بها نعمه  اللهم نسألك ان لا تجعل مصيتنا في ديننا الذي هو عصمه امرنا 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## maher531 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

لله الحمد 
لا تهدي من أحببت أن الله يهدي من يشاء


----------



## obedience (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيك و ثبتك على الإيمان.*

_____________________________________________________________________________
*الله أكبر و لله الحمد*


----------



## huda (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف مبروك اختي ايناس ربنا يثبتك ويزيدك ايمان وهدى *


----------



## AAAAA (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ايناس انا سعيد جدا بكلامك
وممكن ميلك بعد اذنك لأني نفسي اتعرف على حد من اخواتنا المسلمين الجدد
ياريت تردي بسرعه لأنهم هايطردوكي من هنا للاسف


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اول شي انا مش مصدقه كلامك و متأكده 100% انك مسلمه من يوم ما انخلقتي
و بعدين احنا عارفين الدين الصح من الدين الغلط 
و ازا كان صح كلامك بتكوني و للأسف قليلة عقل و ما بتفكري و مع اني متأكده انك كزابه 
و على كل حال كل واحد اله رأيه و هو حر فيه


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

(انك لاتهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء)
هادا مش اهداء من الله بل هادا غضب من الله 

و انا الصراحه شاكه في انك تكوني بنت طبيعيه و بكامل عقلها

و الله يعينك على كل حال


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

انا احييكي على اسلوبك في تاليف القصص يا اخت المسلمين في الاسلام 
مش صعب يعني انك تالفي قصه بالمنظر دا وتيجي تحكيها هنا 
دا اولا 
ثانيا 
انتي من اسلوبك ومن كلامك باين عليكي انك رضعتي الاسلام مع حليب امك 
فمسرحيتك دي ملهاش داعي يا عزيزتي 
الله يكون فعونك 
وانا بقولك لو كنتي مسيحيه وبالعقليه الي انتي فيها دي فمبروك الاسلام عليكي لانو عقلك اصغر ما يكون لفهم المسيحيه 
انتي يا دوب تفهمي التفاهات الي الفها محمد على فكرة هو كان اشطر منك شويه لان هو الف كتاب وسماه قرأن 
مش مسرحيه صغيرة زي الي انتي عرضتيها هنا 
يا ريتك تتعلمي منو اكتر الضحك على عقول المتخلفين 
مبروك عليك جهنم قصدي جنه محمد الي هي بيت  الد ...... ومين عارف يمكن تكوني وحده من حوريات جنه محمد وتوهبي لو نفسك


----------



## Coptic Man (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه*

*ايناس علي فكرة ولد مسلم *

*بس مش عارف الظاهر الرجولة مش عاجباه فا داخل باسم بنت*

*وليه اسماء تانية مشترك بيها *

*بس يا حبيبي اللي بتعمله ده مش تصرفات رجالة *

*ده اللي اقدر اقولهولك ربنا يهديك*


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> انا احييكي على اسلوبك في تاليف القصص يا اخت المسلمين في الاسلام
> مش صعب يعني انك تالفي قصه بالمنظر دا وتيجي تحكيها هنا
> دا اولا
> ثانيا
> ...



طيب يبقى اتكلمي بأحترام عن الرسول عشان ماتخليش حد يغلط في معتقداتك ده لو انتي عايزه حد يحترمك
ثانيا يوم القيامه هاتعرفي مين الي على حق ومين الي على باطل
ويوم القيامه ليه
انتي اول ماروحك تخرج من جسدك هاتعرفي كويس مين الي على حق ومين الي على باطل

((حتى اذا جاء احدهم الموت قال ربي ارجعون لعلي اعمل صالحا فيما تركت  كلا انها كلمة هو قائلها ومن ورائهم برزخ الى يوم يبعثون))


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب يبقى اتكلمي بأحترام عن الرسول عشان ماتخليش حد يغلط في معتقداتك ده لو انتي عايزه حد يحترمك
> هو انا سبيت محمدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ثانيا يوم القيامه هاتعرفي مين الي على حق ومين الي على باطل
> ...


دا كلام قرأنك انت انا مبعترفش بيه ولا بيهمني بحاجه اصلا خليه ليك


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> دا كلام قرأنك انت انا مبعترفش بيه ولا بيهمني بحاجه اصلا خليه ليك



كل ده وبتقولي مش سبيتلي
اومال ايه احبوا اعدائكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم والكلام ده
فين تطبيق الكلام ده على الواقع ولا هو كلام على ورق بس


وأنذرهم يوم الآزفة إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر كاظمين ما للظالمين من حميم ولا 
شفيع يطاع


----------



## Scofield (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> كل ده وبتقولي مش سبيتلي
> اومال ايه احبوا اعدائكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم والكلام ده
> فين تطبيق الكلام ده على الواقع ولا هو كلام على ورق بس
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه
شايفنا يعنى قتلناك ولا مسكناك ضربناك
ولا خدناك أمن الدولة المسيحية مثلا و جلدناك لحد ما تقول انا مسيحيى؟


----------



## Scofield (26 نوفمبر 2006)

احنا لو مبنحبكش مكناش قلنالك رسالة المسيح و مكناش حذرناك من طريق الضلال الذى تمشى فيه
صدقنى احنا مش هنستفاد حاجة من ايمانك او عدمه كل اللى احنا نفسنا فيه انك تعرف الحقيقة
و تشوف ربنا الحقيقي مش الوهمى و تخلص فى أبديتك و تتنجى من نار جهنم


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

aaaaa قال:


> كل ده وبتقولي مش سبيتلي
> اومال ايه احبوا اعدائكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم والكلام ده
> فين تطبيق الكلام ده على الواقع ولا هو كلام على ورق بس
> 
> ...



يا اخي الكريم ممكن توضح لي انا سبيت فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا قلت اني مش بعترف بقرأنك ودا مش سب دا اقتناعي وحريتي الشخصيه والا انت ايه رأيك !
وبعدين شوف لك حاجه تانيه ترد بيها غير الايه دي لاني كلامي مفيهوش ريحه الكره ولا السب ولا الشتم صح والا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> احنا لو مبنحبكش مكناش قلنالك رسالة المسيح و مكناش حذرناك من طريق الضلال الذى تمشى فيه
> صدقنى احنا مش هنستفاد حاجة من ايمانك او عدمه كل اللى احنا نفسنا فيه انك تعرف الحقيقة
> و تشوف ربنا الحقيقي مش الوهمى و تخلص فى أبديتك و تتنجى من نار جهنم



انتوا كل همكم تنصير مصر وتمكين امريكا من الدخول الى مصر من اجل فرض سيطرتها على الدول الاسلاميه وتمكين اليهود من احتلال القدس وفلسطين واحكام السيطره عليها من اجل ان يعود المسيح
وبعدين انتوا لو بتحبونا ماكنتوش قاعدتم تشتموا في الرسول طول النهار والليل وانتوا عارفين ان الكلام ده بينرفز
فيها ايه لو ناقشتم بهدوء وبأحترام 
لكن كل الي احنا شايفينه هنا الحقد والكره بس


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> يا اخي الكريم ممكن توضح لي انا سبيت فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا قلت اني مش بعترف بقرأنك ودا مش سب دا اقتناعي وحريتي الشخصيه والا انت ايه رأيك !
> وبعدين شوف لك حاجه تانيه ترد بيها غير الايه دي لاني كلامي مفيهوش ريحه الكره ولا السب ولا الشتم صح والا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟



مشاركاتك كلها سب وشتم في الرسول


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

aaaaa قال:


> مشاركاتك كلها سب وشتم في الرسول



هيه الحقيقه بتسموها سب وشتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> هيه الحقيقه بتسموها سب وشتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اولا انتي كل كلامك معايا بتقولي محمدك
انتي شايفه ان الكلمه دي مش فيها اهانه؟
ترضى مثلا حد يقولك يسوعك؟؟
المفروض عالاقل تقولي رسولك او رسول الاسلام
لكن محمدك دي ايه؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين اي حقيقه بتتكلمي عنها كل كلامك كذب وافتراء 
ثالثا المفروض يبقى تنتقي الاسلوب الي تتكلمي فيه معانا
احنا عندنا ايه بتقول وجادلهم بالحكمه والموعظه الحسنه
لكن انتي كلامك كله بما لانرضاه ابدا


----------



## سر الاعجاب (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> هيه الحقيقه بتسموها سب وشتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الموضوع مش موضوع حقيقه الموضوع موضوع احترامٌ الدين  لانكو اذا شتمتو هتلاقو اللي يشتم

هتشتمو الرسول محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام هتلاقو اللي يشتم دينكووٌ 

ولو اننا رغم اقتناعنا الكبير بأنكو على باطل او كفره ان صح المعنى  الا انه اثبات لاحترام دينا مهما تشتمو فيه مش هنشتم ولن نتجرأ نشتم او نسب يسوع المسيح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام لانه رسول من عند الله    ياريت بقى نتلم كده  وتورونا ان دينكوو دين احترام مش دين شتم وسب وقله ادب ودا الواضح  الظاهر انكو بتقولو ومش بتعملوٌ   وبعدين عايزين الكل يتبع دينكوووٌ هههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب ازاي وانتو اساسا عليكو ريحه بتحطوها والله لما بشمها بصدع وشمتها مره فست وبكل جرأه بقولها هو مفيش ريحه تانيه تحطوها غير الريحه القبر دي  والحمدلله عرفت اروقها ازاي

وغير كده كمان اشكالكو تحسو انها مش اشكال بني ادميين تحسو ان البنت او الولد اجسامهم مش متناسقه خالص مع بعض وفالغالب بتقى ودانكو اكبرٌ من جسمكم 

ازاي بقى صورتو يسوع المسيح بصوره جميله جدا جدا جدا اجد وتقولو انتم ابناءه طيب دا حتى مفيش حد منكم انا شوفته واخد جزء من جمال صورته المزعومه


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> اولا انتي كل كلامك معايا بتقولي محمدك
> انتي شايفه ان الكلمه دي مش فيها اهانه؟
> هو انا لو نسبت محمد  ليك تبقى دي بالنسبه ليك اهانه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ترضى مثلا حد يقولك يسوعك؟؟
> ...


اتحداك تجيب اي موضوع انا حطيتو في المنتدى مش مرفقه معاه مصادره الاسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااميه يبقى لما انت مش ترضى بكلام كتبكم دي بردو مشكلتك مش مشكلتي انا !!!


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

سر الاعجاب انا مش برد على الي تفكيره بمستوى تفكيرك 
لما تبقى تتكلم زي البشر التانيين ساعتها هرد عليك 
دا لو تعرف تتكلم زي البشر اصلا !


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> اتحداك تجيب اي موضوع انا حطيتو في المنتدى مش مرفقه معاه مصادره الاسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااميه يبقى لما انت مش ترضى بكلام كتبكم دي بردو مشكلتك مش مشكلتي انا !!!



انا شرف لي وتاج على راسي ان ابقى من امة رسولنا العظيم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
بس محمدك دي اكنه واحد بيلعب معاكي مثلا
قولي رسولك رسول الاسلام
انا اصلا عمري ماقولت محمد لواحدها كدا لازم قبلها بقول الرسول محمد او محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
لكن بما انك مش مؤمنه بالرسول عالاقل قولي رسولك او رسول الاسلام لكن محمدك دي في تقليل من شأن سيدنا محمد نفسه وانا لا ارضى بكدا ولا اي مسلم
وبعدين واضح انك بتحطي الكلام دون فهم
قص ولصق ومش بتقري الاجوبه
الحمدلله الاخوه الي هنا بيردوا وبيفندوا كل الشبهات الوهميه الي انتي واخوانك بتحطوها
لأن الحمدلله مفيش سؤال الا وله اجابه عندنا في الاسلام
عكس عندكم انا بسأل السؤال ومش بلاقي اجابه او بلاقي اجابه مالهاش علاقة بالموضوع اصلا


----------



## سر الاعجاب (26 نوفمبر 2006)

هقولك حاجه  نعل سيدي محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام هو تاج راسي دي حاجه الحاجه التانيه دا لو في عقل والله العظيم على قول المثل يا فاديه اللي ميشوفش من الغربال يبقى اعمى ........

ازاي بقى:
نؤمن بسيدنا المسيح ونؤمن برسالته لانه رسول من عند الله آتاه الله المعجزات وفضله واكرمه 
كما ذكر في سوره مريم(( قال انما انا عبدالله اتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا وجعلني مباركا اينما كنت واوصاني بالصلاه والزكاه مادمت حيا وبارا بوالدتي ولم يجلعني جبارا عصيا))
لا تتصوري في يوم من الايام اني ممكن انسبك ليه ابدا عارفه ليه لانه برئ من تهمه انه اله او انه ابن الله
ولا تتصوري في يوم من الايام اني اشتم او اسب رسول الله اليسوع عيسى ابن مريم او اتطاول عليه او على ماجاء به  فماذا اقول لله عندما اقابله اقول له امنت برسولك عيسى وشتمته وسببته وقذفته ،، ام اقول له امنت به واحترمته واحترمت دينه وآمنت واتبعت خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين وآمنت بقولك (( ومن يبتغ غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو فالاخره من الخاسرين))
دلوقتي بس حسيت بتعب اطهر الخلق واشرفهم سيدي محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام انه تعب جدا فنشر رسالته وان كلامكو ده عنه وعن دينه كان كلام كفار قريش ومن حالفوهم من اليهود والنصارى

بأبي انت وأمي يا حبيبي يا رسول الله 
وارجع اقول برضوٌ عمر ما هيبقى في اقتناع بالدين المسيحي او المسلم الا بالأدب والاخلاق .....

لان بالاحترام تجبر اللي قدامك انه يستمع ويديك الفرصه انك تدي ارائك    
لكن غير كده يسمى ضعف وقله حيله(( ودا اللي بيحصل ))


وعندما تزهق ارواحكم اتمنى ان تتذكروني لانكم سترون مالم ترونه في حياتكمٌ


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> انا شرف لي وتاج على راسي ان ابقى من امة رسولنا العظيم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> بس محمدك دي اكنه واحد بيلعب معاكي مثلا
> قولي رسولك رسول الاسلام
> اولا انا مش بعتبر محمد رسول من الاساس وكمان مش بعترف بالاسلام
> ...



بالذمه انت مش مكسوف من كلامك دا ,تابع ردود اخوتك المسلمين على مواضيعنا هتلاقيهم دايماااااااااااااا بيردو بالهروب الى المسيحيات عمري مشفت مسلم بيرد على واحد فينا وبيعتمد فردو على كتبكم الاسلاميه  روح يا شاطر راجع ردود اخوتك وبعدين تعال اتكلم بالي بتقولو !


----------



## سر الاعجاب (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فاديه بقولك تأدبي تأدبي احترمي احترمي فأحنا مش بتلاقي مننا غير كل احترام وبنقول سيدنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم  وهو سيدنا المسيح نعم سيدنا المسيح نعم سيدنا المسيح رغم انفنا جميعا   فهو رسوووووووووووووووووووووول الله  لا ابن الله ولا هو الله    



ولكن الدين الاسلامي دين احترامٌ  ( لادين تطاول او قله ادب او شتم او او او او )

اما الدين المسيحي اللي انتو خلقتوه خلقتوه من قله الادب والشتايم فالاديان الاخرىٌ

وهناك فرق.......


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

سر الاعجاب قال:


> فاديه بقولك تأدبي تأدبي احترمي احترمي فأحنا مش بتلاقي مننا غير كل احترام وبنقول سيدنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم  وهو سيدنا المسيح نعم سيدنا المسيح نعم سيدنا المسيح رغم انفنا جميعا   فهو رسوووووووووووووووووووووول الله  لا ابن الله ولا هو الله
> 
> 
> 
> ...



واااااااااااااضح الاحترام  في الاسلام والدليل اسلوبك يا مسلم !!!


----------



## ahmedmalah (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يشفيكوا جميعا لأن كل كلامكم غير منطقى واستفزازى 

واسلوبكم فى الاقناع لذيذ اوى لأنكم تتبعوا اسلوب من خلالو اقدر اثبتلك ان الذهب كان اصلة بطاطس

وابقى خلى يسوعك ولا بولسك ينفعك يا فادية


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> ربنا يشفيكوا جميعا لأن كل كلامكم غير منطقى واستفزازى
> 
> واسلوبكم فى الاقناع لذيذ اوى لأنكم تتبعوا اسلوب من خلالو اقدر اثبتلك ان الذهب كان اصلة بطاطس
> 
> وابقى خلى يسوعك ولا بولسك ينفعك يا فادية




دليل اخر على الاحترام الي بيقول عليه الاسلام !


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ما راح نلومهم (مسلمين)


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

proud 2 B Mslm قال:


> سر الاعجاب واللهي برافووو عليييييييك
> سيبهم يعيشو الوهم اللي هما فيه هيجي اليوم اللي يعرفوا ان الله حق
> 
> على الاقل الحمد لله ان احنا مش هندخل جنتكم الي هيه عبارة عن بيت الد .............
> ...



لا لا لا انت خوفتني كدا يا حضرت المسلم 
حضرتك بتهددني !!!!!!
ايه هترجمني ولا هتقطع راسي عارف  دا انت حقيقي احسن مثال للاسلام الي بيهدد وبيوعد ما شا الله عليك مذاكر كويس جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
شوف يا شاطر انا هتكلم وهقول الي انا مقتنعه بيه سوا رضيت والا مرضيتش ووريني بقا هتعمل ايه !!
ومحمدك دا تاج راسك الفارغ انت اما بالنسبه لي فهو حتى محصلش يكون بني ادم عادي بالنسبه  لي بقى محمد  انسان مريض كان بيعاني من الصرع وقدر يحول مرضو لكذبه ضحك بيها على عقولكم المتخلفه ووريني يا شاطر هتعمل ايه 
اكيد هتسب وتشتم عادي مهي دي اخلاق محمدك السباب  
بس هقولك حاجه 
قول الي انت عايز تقولو 
وانا هرد عليك من دلوقتي وااقولك 
لو جائتني مذمه من ناقص فتلك شهادة بانني  كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااملة 
وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## سر الاعجاب (26 نوفمبر 2006)

انا كل شويا هقولك تأدبي تأدبي كتير عليكي كده نفسي احس ان الدين المسيحي محترم ولو لمرهٌ والله نفسي اشوف مسيحي يحترم  عشان اصدقه  لكن للأسف كلكو تحترفون الكذب وكلكم ودينكم سمح لكم بما يسمى بالقذاره فالالفاظ والبهتان على الاديان الاخرى

مش غريب عليكو البهتان والالفاظ القذره  لان اول من اتهم بهذه الاقذار والبهتان هو نبي الله المسيح عيسى ابن مريم فاولها ابن الله وثانيها هو الله  ويمكن يكون ثالثها انه امركم بسب وشتم وقذف ................


لعنكم الله في السماء والارض والله المسيح عيسى برئ منكم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 نوفمبر 2006)

> enas
> 
> فالحقيقه لم ارى اعظم ولا اجمل ولا اطهر من دين الاسلام
> ولم ارى اشرف ولا اجمل ولا احلى ولا افضل من الرسول محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام
> ...



بعض الاسئلة : 
1. عندما تقولين لم ارى اعظم ولا اجمل ولا اطهر من دين الاسلام هل تعرفت على المسيحية من خلال الكتاب المقدس وليس من خلال تصرفات المسيحيين ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. عندما تقولين لم ارى اشرف ولا اجمل ولا احلى ولا افضل من الرسول محمد هل تعرفت على السيد المسيح يوما من خلال الكتاب المقدس ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. عندما تقولين ان الله هداك  





> هداني الله للأسلام بعد عناء وتعب


 ؟ اذا كنت تقصدين ان الله هداك من المسيحية الى الاسلام ؟ هل هذا يعني انك قرأت الكتاب المقدس ؟ 





لانه اذا كنت تقولين انك اهتديت بعد ما كنت مسيحية الى الاسلام يدون ان تقرأي الكتاب المقدس فانا لا اعتبر انك كنت مسيحية ولكن مسيحية بالمظهر الخارجي فقط .

4. هل يعقل ان مهتدية جديدة الى الاسلام تقول هذه العبارة 


> بأبي انت وأمي يا حبيبي يا رسول الله


 ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. لو كنت مسيحية حقا لما خاطبتنا بالنصارى , لانه حتى لو اسلمت فهذا لا يغير العقلية المسيحية التي كانت فيك والتي تعودت على مناداة نفسها بالمسيحية واخوتها بالمسيحيين







> ان الدين الاسلامي اصفى و انقى واطهر من ان انسان سفيه مثلك و كل الاوباش من النصارى











> (( اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين واذل الشرك والمشركين واحمي حوزه الدين ودمر اعداء الدين اللهم ارنا فيهم يوما عظيما اسودا اللهم دمرهم كما دمرت عادا وثمود اللهم اخسف بيهم الارض كما خسفت بقارون وداره ))]








6. هل من المعقول انك تقولين





> لم ارى اعظم ولا اجمل ولا اطهر من دين الاسلام








وتقولين انك  





> هداني الله واخرجني من الظلمات الى النورٌ



هل العظمة والجمال والطهارة والنور التي تتكلمين عنها هي الدعاء بالدمار على اخوتك اقربائك المسيحيين اهلك التي كنت انت منهم ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لو كنت حقا مسيحية لما تجرأت ودعيت على احباءك واقربائك المسيحيين هكذا 

عليك الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> ورينى شطارتك
> 
> 3وَجَدَنِي \لْحَرَسُ \لطَّائِفُ
> فِي \لْمَدِينَةِ فَقُلْتُ: «أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي؟» 4فَمَا جَاوَزْتُهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً
> ...



الله يا سلاااااااااااااااام اسلوب المسلمين المعتاد 
لما مش بيلاقو حاجه يردو بيها بيجرو على الكتاب المقدس وبالاخص على نشيد الاناشيد الي همه مش فاهمين ولا كلمه منو بالاصل 
شوف يا  شاطر الموضوع دا ناقشناه كتير في المنتدى 
ولو تحب نناقشو تاني حطو في مكانو المناسب الي هو الرد على الشبهات وهناك هعرف ارد عليك كويس جدا  ومتحاولش تغير الموضوع الاصلي هنا 
 فخليك باختك المسلمه الي جايه تمثلنا مسرحيه من تاليفها واخراجها وبطولتها بس للاسف مسرحيتها فاشله من اول ما بدأت !


----------



## ahmedmalah (26 نوفمبر 2006)

أيها المتخلفين كيف لرجل بهذة الاوصاف التى تصفونه بها استطاع ان ينشاء امة كيف استطاع ان يجمع الناس حولة الا تعلمى ان شبة جزيرة العرب كانت مجرد قبائل متفرقة ومتنازعة اخبرينى من يستطيع ان يجعل هذة القبائل امة من يستطيع ان يغزو بهذة القبائل بلاد الفرس والروم اخبرينى هل تعلمى ما كان علية الفرس والروم فى عهد الرسول انا سأخبرك كانوا مثل ما كان علية الاتحاد السوفيتى وامريكا فى عصرنا كانوا امبراطوريتين اخبرينى كيف هزم الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم هذة الامم وهو بهذة الاوصاف التى تصفونة بها .اين عقولكم ايها المتخلفين


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

سر الاعجاب;131653 قال:
			
		

> انا كل شويا هقولك تأدبي تأدبي كتير عليكي كده نفسي احس ان الدين المسيحي محترم ولو لمرهٌ والله نفسي اشوف مسيحي يحترم  عشان اصدقه  لكن للأسف كلكو تحترفون الكذب وكلكم ودينكم سمح لكم بما يسمى بالقذاره فالالفاظ والبهتان على الاديان الاخرى
> 
> مش غريب عليكو البهتان والالفاظ القذره  لان اول من اتهم بهذه الاقذار والبهتان هو نبي الله المسيح عيسى ابن مريم فاولها ابن الله وثانيها هو الله  ويمكن يكون ثالثها انه امركم بسب وشتم وقذف ................
> 
> ...



اسلوب اسلامي جديد للاحترام !!
ننتظر المزيد !!!!!


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> أيها المتخلفين كيف لرجل بهذة الاوصاف التى تصفونه بها استطاع ان ينشاء امة كيف استطاع ان يجمع الناس حولة الا تعلمى ان شبة جزيرة العرب كانت مجرد قبائل متفرقة ومتنازعة اخبرينى من يستطيع ان يجعل هذة القبائل امة من يستطيع ان يغزو بهذة القبائل بلاد الفرس والروم اخبرينى هل تعلمى ما كان علية الفرس والروم فى عهد الرسول انا سأخبرك كانوا مثل ما كان علية الاتحاد السوفيتى وامريكا فى عصرنا كانوا امبراطوريتين اخبرينى كيف هزم الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم هذة الامم وهو بهذة الاوصاف التى تصفونة بها .اين عقولكم ايها المتخلفين



ببساطه قتلهم وشرب من دمهم بسيف الاسلام المرسوم على علم دوله الرمز للاسلام السعوديه  !!
هو دا كل الي عملو  محمد مش اكتر !!


----------



## سر الاعجاب (26 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه  يا احمد  انت بتنده فمالطه والله الناس دي اللي ربنا قال فيهم( ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولم عذاب عظيم)

وبعدين تقولهم يمين يقولولك شمال تقولهم شمال يقولولك يمين عاملين زي اليهود لما دوخو سيدنا موسى قالهم ربنا بيأمركم ان تذبحو بقره قالوله انت بتهزاْ بينا شويا طلبو لونها شويا طلبو مواصفاتها شويا قتلو نفس  وفالاخر خالص تجلت قدره الله جل وعلا في احياء الميت ببعض من البقره

والله مفيش فرق بينكو وبين الصهاينه لا وعايزين يبقالكو سلطه فمصرٌ
لا خليكو كده احسن لانكوو لو كان ليكو سلطه كنتو افتريتو فالارض  وكنتو خربتو كلام المسيح اكتر منتو خاربينه

الله يزلكو كمان وكمان ويرفع رايه الاسلام


احمد  الناس دي والله مابتفهم وبتقابل كل حاجه باستهزاء وقله ادب وقذاره ويقابلو السؤال بالسؤال لعد وجود اجابه   ويردو عليك بقذاره لان دينهم اكيد سمح بكده


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

proud 2 B Mslm قال:


> انتي يافاديه بطيخ باين عليكي كدا مش هتسكتي لحد ماربنا يورينا عجايب قدرتو فيكي
> ياااااارب يلهيكي في نفسك ياارب تورينا عجايب قدرتك في فاديه واللي مثلها يااارب
> اعصاااااااااااااااااابك يا مسلم اعصابك
> خليك كووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> ...


دا بس عشان عقلكم صغير ومش ممكن تفهمو  ولا تستوعبو ان المسيح هو الله


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

proud 2 B Mslm قال:


> انتي ماتخافين الله؟


لو تقصد اله المسلمين لا انا مبخافش منو لانو مش موجود اصلااااااااااااااااا
اما الله الحقيقي الي هو المسيح الهي ومخلصي  فانا مش بخاف غير منو وبس


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

proud 2 B Mslm قال:


> يارب يطهر مصر من المسيحين وتبئ كلها مسلمين يارب قولوا امين



احلام اليقضه :t33:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 نوفمبر 2006)

انتظر اجابة من الاخت المسلمة التي تدعي انها كانت مسيحية


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 نوفمبر 2006)

aaaaa قال:


> انا شرف لي وتاج على راسي ان ابقى من امة رسولنا العظيم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> بس محمدك دي اكنه واحد بيلعب معاكي مثلا
> قولي رسولك رسول الاسلام
> انا اصلا عمري ماقولت محمد لواحدها كدا لازم قبلها بقول الرسول محمد او محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ...



وانتم يا مسلمين باي حق تغيروا اسم يسوع الى عيسى ؟

الاخت فادية افضل منكم لانها لم تغير اسم محمد فما زالت تناديه باسمه الحقيقي

ارايت انكم انتم الذي لا تحترمون باقي الاديان وشخصيات باقي الاديان


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 نوفمبر 2006)

سر الاعجاب 
تناقدين نفسك بنفسك



> ولو اننا رغم اقتناعنا الكبير بأنكو على باطل او كفره





> تتصوري في يوم من الايام اني اشتم او اسب رسول الله اليسوع عيسى ابن مريم او اتطاول عليه او على ماجاء به فماذا اقول لله عندما اقابله اقول له امنت برسولك عيسى وشتمته وسببته وقذفته ،، ام اقول له امنت به واحترمته واحترمت دينه وآمنت




كيف تحترمي دين المسيح ان كنت تقولين عن اتباع هذا الدين انهم على باطل وكفرة ؟


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فاديه هروب ايه يأم هروب
احنا الحمدلله بنرد عليكم من ديننا لأننا الحمدلله كل الاسئله عندنا مجابه
والدليل على كدا عندك في قسم حوار الدين الاسلامي بتلاقي عدد الصفحات بتوصل  ل50 صفحه
وممكن بعد مانرد عليكم من الاسلاميات بنرد عليكم كمان من دينكم
الي بيهرب هو انتوا
والدليل على كدا ان القسم بتاعكم فاضي ومفيش حد بيعرف يجاوب خالص
غير اتنين بس او تلاته وكل اجابتهم بتبقى بره الموضوع وخاليه من لغة العقل


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70
معلش يا اخي العزيز 
اصلهم لما بيتعصبو  بيبقو مش عارفين بيقولو ايه 
الله يكون فعونهم 
ربنا يباركك اخي العزيز


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> وانتم يا مسلمين باي حق تغيروا اسم يسوع الى عيسى ؟
> 
> الاخت فادية افضل منكم لانها لم تغير اسم محمد فما زالت تناديه باسمه الحقيقي
> 
> ارايت انكم انتم الذي لا تحترمون باقي الاديان وشخصيات باقي الاديان



وانت مين قالك ان المسيح اسمه يسوع
المسيح في الانجليزيه اسمه جيسوس وفي الاراميه اسمه ايسو وعندكم اسمه يسوع
نصدق احنا مين بقى فيهم
حتى الاسم كمان مختلفين فيه
اول مره اشوف اسم بيتغير من لغه للغه


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> فاديه هروب ايه يأم هروب
> احنا الحمدلله بنرد عليكم من ديننا لأننا الحمدلله كل الاسئله عندنا مجابه
> والدليل على كدا عندك في قسم حوار الدين الاسلامي بتلاقي عدد الصفحات بتوصل  ل50 صفحه
> وممكن بعد مانرد عليكم من الاسلاميات بنرد عليكم كمان من دينكم
> ...



معلش يا اخ هتعبك معايا بس هات لي موضوع  واحد مرديناش بيه عليكم وسكتناكم  اوكي !!


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> سر الاعجاب
> تناقدين نفسك بنفسك
> 
> 
> ...



دين المسح هو التوحيد
لكن دينكم انتوا غير دين المسيح
انتوا نيتهم مبني على التثليث والصليب والمسيح بريء من هذا


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> معلش يا اخ هتعبك معايا بس هات لي موضوع  واحد مرديناش بيه عليكم وسكتناكم  اوكي !!



انتوا مين بالظبط؟؟
اظن انا عمري ماشوفتك بتتكلمي في دينك اصلا


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

aaaaa قال:


> وانت مين قالك ان المسيح اسمه يسوع
> المسيح في الانجليزيه اسمه جيسوس وفي الاراميه اسمه ايسو وعندكم اسمه يسوع
> نصدق احنا مين بقى فيهم
> حتى الاسم كمان مختلفين فيه
> اول مره اشوف اسم بيتغير من لغه للغه



ما شا الله ايه الشطارة دي يا اخ انت 
شوف يا شاطر 
كل الاسامي الي بتقول عليها دي لها معنى واحد مهما اختلفت اللغات 
ولو انت شاطر وواثق من كلامك 
اشرح لي معنى اسم المسيح في كل اللغات الي قلت عليها يلا يا حلو وريني شطارتك


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

aaaaa قال:


> انتوا مين بالظبط؟؟
> اظن انا عمري ماشوفتك بتتكلمي في دينك اصلا


انا بتكلم في كل حاجه يا اخ 
ولو عايز تعرف دور في المنتدى وشوف معليش اتعب شويه عشان  تشوف بنفسك !


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> وانت مين قالك ان المسيح اسمه يسوع
> المسيح في الانجليزيه اسمه جيسوس وفي الاراميه اسمه ايسو وعندكم اسمه يسوع
> نصدق احنا مين بقى فيهم
> حتى الاسم كمان مختلفين فيه
> اول مره اشوف اسم بيتغير من لغه للغه



اولا لا اعتب على واحد جاهل في اللغة العبرية 
اسمه ישוע يسوع

وهذا هو الاسم الحقيقي




> اول مره اشوف اسم بيتغير من لغه للغه



هذا لانه اله قوي يتكلم كل اللغات وليس مثل اله الاسلام يعرف لغة واحدة فقط وهي العربية


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> دين المسح هو التوحيد
> لكن دينكم انتوا غير دين المسيح
> انتوا نيتهم مبني على التثليث والصليب والمسيح بريء من هذا



دي فتوى دي والا ايه بالضبط :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ما شا الله ايه الشطارة دي يا اخ انت
> شوف يا شاطر
> كل الاسامي الي بتقول عليها دي لها معنى واحد مهما اختلفت اللغات
> ولو انت شاطر وواثق من كلامك
> اشرح لي معنى اسم المسيح في كل اللغات الي قلت عليها يلا يا حلو وريني شطارتك



وانا مالي ومال المعنى
انا اسمي أسامه واسامه يعني اسد واسد بالانجليزيه يعني ليون
هل اسمي هايتغير من لغة للغه؟؟
هل احمد هايتغير من لغة للغة
هل ايمن هايتغير من لغة للغه
ده كلام ده يعني؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> دين المسح هو التوحيد
> لكن دينكم انتوا غير دين المسيح
> انتوا نيتهم مبني على التثليث والصليب والمسيح بريء من هذا



هههههههههههههههههههه

صحيح انك واحد جاهل يا جاهل 

مهو السيد المسيح الي علمنا عقيدة الثالوث 

من إنجيل متى 28:19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. 

يا جاهل 

اذا كنت تعتبر عقيدة الثالوث انها شرك فانت لا تحترم المسيح نفسه لانه هو الذي علمنا هذه العقيدة.

يا جاهل


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> انا بتكلم في كل حاجه يا اخ
> ولو عايز تعرف دور في المنتدى وشوف معليش اتعب شويه عشان  تشوف بنفسك !



طيب وريني كدا المفروض انتي الي بتتكلمي في كل حاجه 
وانا اتعب نفسي ليه مانتي المفروض عارفه انتي رديتي في ايه


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> اولا لا اعتب على واحد جاهل في اللغة العبرية
> اسمه ישוע يسوع
> 
> وهذا هو الاسم الحقيقي
> ...



مين الي جاهل بقى
ماشاءالله على اجابتكم
ههههههههههههه
طيب ماهو في ناس بتتكلم 7 و8 لغات هل معنى ذلك ان اسمهم بيتغير؟؟
المفروض الاسم ده من الثوابت الي لايمكن تتغير ابدا


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صحيح انك واحد جاهل يا جاهل
> 
> ...




وهل الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس ياجاهل؟


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> وانا مالي ومال المعنى
> انا اسمي أسامه واسامه يعني اسد واسد بالانجليزيه يعني ليون
> هل اسمي هايتغير من لغة للغه؟؟
> هل احمد هايتغير من لغة للغة
> ...


سبحان الله انت مالك مش على بعضك ليه يا اخ اسامه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الله يكون فعونك كل الاسامي الي انت جايبها دي عربيه يعني ممنوعه من الصرف ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش بتستعمل غير بالعربيه بس لانها محصورة للعربيه بس 
طب ممكن تقولي اسامه بالانكليزي يعني ايه معناها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكمان احمد؟  
وايمن ؟
ومحمد ؟
ومصطفى؟ 
ومحمود ؟
و و و و و و و و  ممكن تديني معاني اسامي المسلمين باي لغه تانيه غير العربيه 
وزي مقال اخوي العزيز LightBlue70
ان المسيح جاء لكل البشريه وبكل اللغات  مش زي محمد جيه للعرب المتخلفين الي ميعرفوش غير العربيه ومتنساش كمان مفيش حد يقدر يقرأ القرأن بتاع محمدك الا العرب شفت بقا الاسلام محدود قد ايه !!!!!!!!!


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

aaaaa قال:


> طيب وريني كدا المفروض انتي الي بتتكلمي في كل حاجه
> وانا اتعب نفسي ليه مانتي المفروض عارفه انتي رديتي في ايه



الظاهر عليك دخت يا اخ انت 
 انت داخل منتدى فيه اقسام كتيره ومتنوعه ولو عايز تقرا وتشوف روح دور بنفسك والا انت عايزنا نجيبك الي انت عايز تقراه ونقولك شبيك لبيك اتفضل اقرا وملي عينيك ههههههههههههه


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 نوفمبر 2006)

> شبيك لبيك اتفضل اقرا وملي عينيك ههههههههههههه



حلوة يا فادية


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> حلوة يا فادية



ميرسي يا عزيزي دا من ذوقك :smil12: 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> سبحان الله انت مالك مش على بعضك ليه يا اخ اسامه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يكون فعونك كل الاسامي الي انت جايبها دي عربيه يعني ممنوعه من الصرف ههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش بتستعمل غير بالعربيه بس لانها محصورة للعربيه بس
> ...




طيب واضح ان مفيش رد 
او الرد قالوله هههههههههههه
ال مش على بعضي ال
طيب فاديه بيندهوكي في هولندا بأسم ايه؟؟؟
ولا مايكل جاكسون اسمه ايه بالعربي
سبحان الله
هههههههههههه
وبعدين القرآن ممكن يترجم للفهم 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب واضح ان مفيش رد
> او الرد قالوله هههههههههههه
> ال مش على بعضي ال
> طيب فاديه بيندهوكي في هولندا بأسم ايه؟؟؟
> ...




انا رديت عليك من زمااااااااااااان يا اخ يا محترم 
لكن الظاهر انك مفهمتش 
شوف بقا يا شاطر 
جيسوس يعني يسوع 
وايسو يعني يسوع 
وهزيدك معلومه كمان انا بتكلم السريانيه واحنا بنقول للمسيح ايشوع 
وايشوع = يسوع 
فهمت يا شاطر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وعلى فكرة يا ذكي فهولندا وفي امريكا وفي الغرب بيقولو لمحمدك موهمد 
ممكن تفسر لي ازاي محمد  بقى موهمد :t33:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب واضح ان مفيش رد
> او الرد قالوله هههههههههههه
> ال مش على بعضي ال
> طيب فاديه بيندهوكي في هولندا بأسم ايه؟؟؟
> ...



علشان تعرف اديش الهك محدود شوف الآيات عندما تترجم

الله عندما تترجم للانجليزية تبقى Allah وليس God





وايضا الدعاء يترجم 

لا اله الا الله 
___________
there is no God but Allah

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




شوف التخلف اله عربي فعلا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA

تدعون ان محمد بعث رحمة للعالمين ؟ اليس كذلك

الذي يبعث رحمة للعالمين يبعث بلغات العالمين ايضا لكي يصغوا اليه جميع الامم


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> انا رديت عليك من زمااااااااااااان يا اخ يا محترم
> لكن الظاهر انك مفهمتش
> شوف بقا يا شاطر
> جيسوس يعني يسوع
> ...



بيقولوا موهمد عشان ماعندهمش حرف حاء اصلا وحرف الحاء بيتنطق بالانجليزيه H
لكن ايه جاب يسوع لجيسوس

طيب روحي كدا امريكا وقوليلهم يسوع ويبقى قابليني لو حد عرف انتي بتتكلمي عن مين :t33:


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> علشان تعرف اديش الهك محدود شوف الآيات عندما تترجم
> 
> الله عندما تترجم للانجليزية تبقى Allah وليس God
> 
> ...



اه شوفت بقى 
عشان رب يعني God
لكن احنا الهنا هو الله
الله عندنا بكل اللغات هو الله
مش يسوع وايسوس وايسو وجيسوس ويشوع
طيب روح كدا دولة اوربيه وقول يسوع ويبقى قابلني لو حد عرف انت بتتكلم عن مين:t33:


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> AAAAA
> 
> تدعون ان محمد بعث رحمة للعالمين ؟ اليس كذلك
> 
> الذي يبعث رحمة للعالمين يبعث بلغات العالمين ايضا لكي يصغوا اليه جميع الامم



اه عشان هو بلغات العالمين اسمه واحد في جميع اللغات هو محمد
لكن مش يبقى لكل لغه له اسم
طيب تصدق انا زمان لما كنت بشوف جيسوس دي ماكنتش اعرف انه المسيح 
لحد لما عرفت ان جيسوس هو يسوع بس بالانجليزيه :t33:


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبرووووووووووووك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أختي إيناس*
*أسف علي المداخلة*
*بس ممكن أطلب منك طلب*

*بصراحة أنا لسة مقرتش الموضوع كله أنا قرأت أوله فقط*

*بس حبيت أقولك*
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*

*أه نسيت طلبي*

*حضرتك قولتي*
*أنك كنتي مسيحية كاثوليكية قبل ما ربنا يهديكي*

*الطلب أه*

*ممكن تشرحيلي العقيدة المسيحية من وجهة الكاثوليك*

*أقولك أسهلهالك........*

*يعني أية كلمة كاثوليك*
*ودول يتبعوا أي كنيسة "مكنها طبعاً "*

*مستني ردك*
*ومبرووووووووووووووووووك تاني*​*سلام*


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> بيقولوا موهمد عشان ماعندهمش حرف حاء اصلا وحرف الحاء بيتنطق بالانجليزيه H
> لكن ايه جاب يسوع لجيسوس
> 
> طيب روحي كدا امريكا وقوليلهم يسوع ويبقى قابليني لو حد عرف انتي بتتكلمي عن مين :t33:



ما شا الله على التفسيييييييييييييييييييييييير 
مهمه كمان معندهمش حرف ال ع ولا ي ههههههههههههههههههههه 
على فكرة يا شاطر انت يعني شاغلك الاسم قوي كدا 
دا الي قدرت تتشعلق فيه الاسم هههههههههه 
طيب يا شاطر هقولك حاجه تريحك على الاخر 
مهما كان الاسم وفي اي لغه فهو بيشير الى الرب المسيح اله الكون 
يعني الناس بتاخذ بالجوهر 
اما الاسم فدا بيسبب مشكله كبيرة جدا  للي عندو تفكير محدود زي تفكير حضرتك


----------



## صائد الذباب (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد على الاخت .enas>

دينك و دين أبوكى ودين أمك محتاج نظر*
*****************************


*دخلت موضوع عنوانه أهداء الى كل مسيحى*

*والقصه لقتها قصه هندى عن واحده كانت تتبع مسيحى*

*وقالت أنا كنت فى يوم أسود منكم *

*وعرفت الحق وبعدت عنكم*

*أولاً.... يوم أسود ده على دماغك*

*هتنظريه لما يجيب فى الاخره داغك*

*بتقولى سبتى المخلص وتبعتى النبى الكذاب ! *

*وتركتى الطهاره ومشيتى ورا السراب !*

*وقلتى كلام كتير عن أجمل واطهر وأحلى دين !*

*أى دين ياأختى العاقله ؟..خاللى عندك نظر أو عين*

*خاللى عندك عقل وتفكير *

*أو شويه فهم وتدبير*

*فتشى الكتب وشوفى التاريخ المجيد*

*دين النخاسه والدعاره ..دين تجارة العبيد*

*دين النجاسه والفجاره ..دين السيف الحديد*

*دين المسواك والحجامه ...دين اللى عقله شهيد*

*دين الفبركه والتأليف*

*دين النسخ والتحريف*

*دين أبو مخ خفيف ونضيف*

*دين النكاح و التفخيد ...*

*دين القتل والتشريد*

*دين رضاعه الكبير*

*دين وحى عائشه عالسرير*

*دين يصلونه كالهوام*

*الرأس للتراب..والاست لرب الانام*

*دين أبوكى ودين أمك ودين أهلك محتاج نظر وكلام*

*ونشوف كمان نبى دين الاسلام*

*بتقولى عليه أطهر وأجمل بشر..ده كله كلام فى كلام*

*أيه حجتك *

*وشهودك فى دعوتك*

*أن محمد نبى بصحيح ؟*

*متقوليش القرأن*

*مهو ده كمان *

*ذى حماده مدان*

*يعنى السؤال ..أثبتى بأن القرأن مش من هذا الانسان*

*أثبتى بالفعل مش بالقول أنه مش أيات شيطان*

*هو أدعى النبوه *

*وقال أنا الخاتم اللى هو*

*والناس صدقوه وقالوا أمين*

*ده طبعاً بعد مارفع السيف الزين*

*وكمان الناس غلابه على أيامه*

*لا كان فيه تعليم ولا حضاره من بابه*

*يعنى فشار..جاهل...ودنىء النفس وعملها*

*ولم معاه عصابه أرهبت المنطقه بعملها*

*ضرب طريق التجاره فى مكه *

*والقتل فى موقعه بدر*

*وفشرة عن ملايكه هتحارب مع المعتدين عصابه حماده وتوتو*

*وغزو قنيقع *

*والهزيمه المنكره فى أحد *

*وحماده الكل تركه وأخد علقه موت وهو بيجرى ويقول*

*الحقونى ياناس*

*أنا الرسول أنا الرسول*

*متسبونيش كده محسور*

*أنا الرسول أنا الرسول*

*وغزوة النضير *

*والقتل والنهب *

*وغيرها كتير*

*من تأديب والتمثيل بالرعاه*

*وبعدها غزوة الخندق*

*وكمان المصطلق والحديبيه *

*وكمان مجزره خيبر *

*اللى ذبح فيها الكتير*

*وأخد زوجه شابه من عرسها بعد تعذيبه وقتله هو وأبوها الشيخ الكبير*

*أخدها لاحضان الوحى...ولبيت النبوه *

*وبعدها غزوة هوزان وغيرها ذى حنين*

*والهجوم على مكه*

*وبعدها البراءة من دم أهل الكتاب*

*وقتل كل طفل أو شيخ أو شاب*

*لايقول أنه رسول*

*الرحمه يارب*

*كلمه رسول أتظلمت مع الارهاب*

*وجبريل جعله خاطبه ..*

*والله جعله مأذون*

*آهل هذا دين ؟!*

*...لو اللى بيسمع عاقل*

*يبقى اللى بيتكلم أكيد مجنون*

*وربنا يدمها عليكى وعلى اللى عددهم بليون*

*دين النبى اللى حملت فيه الست أمنه أربع سنون*

*وأنتهى الفيلم الهندى*

*تصفيق حاد للاخت أو الاخ أبو جهاد*

*ولكل الدول الاسلاميه المتخلفه *

*قابعه للابد فى قعر البلاد*

*وسلامى للست الحاجه وأبويا الحاج ولكل تخلف وعناد*

*وعمر بلادنا ماهتشوف خير وتحضر ..مادمنا بعاد*

*ودمتم نائمين...مسلطحين*

*متفرجين على الدنيا*

*وبالنهايه..ذى ماقلتلك مما نظر*

*دينك على دين أبوكى و دين أهلك محتاج نظر*
​


----------



## obedience (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا آسف جدا يا جماعه على هذا المستوى المتدني في لغة الحوار.*
بالنسبة للأسماء فجائز إختلافها من لغة إلى لغة.  أمثلة ذلك:

عربي                       إنجليزي
أبراهيم                     إبراهام
موسى                     موسس
يوسف                      جوزيف
ميكائيل                    مايكل
فاطمه                      فتيما
جعفر                        جيفر
محمد                       مهمد
عثمان                       أوتومان

القصد هو أن كل لغة عندما ينقل أصحابها كلمة من لغة أخرى فإنهم *يطوعونها *للغتهم.


----------



## Scofield (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> انتوا كل همكم تنصير مصر وتمكين امريكا من الدخول الى مصر من اجل فرض سيطرتها على الدول الاسلاميه وتمكين اليهود من احتلال القدس وفلسطين واحكام السيطره عليها من اجل ان يعود المسيح
> وبعدين انتوا لو بتحبونا ماكنتوش قاعدتم تشتموا في الرسول طول النهار والليل وانتوا عارفين ان الكلام ده بينرفز
> فيها ايه لو ناقشتم بهدوء وبأحترام
> لكن كل الي احنا شايفينه هنا الحقد والكره بس




هههههههههههههههه
الواد ده أهبل ولا أيه
يبنى امريكا مش قادرة تدخل مصر بسببنا مش خوف منكم
مهى دخلت كل البلاد و متحكمة فى كل الرؤساء و الملوك و السلاطين بتوعكم أيه اللى هيمنعها
لكن علشان أمريكا عمللنا أحنا الاقباط 100000000000000000 حساب فمتقدرش تدخل غير بأذننا أحنا و لو احنا عاوزنها تدخل من دلوقتى هنخليها تدخل و تخلص عليكم واحد واحد
وترجع مصر لينا بس مش دى تعاليم المسيح علشان كده أحنا متخملين قرفكم مش علشان سواد عنيكم لا علشان المسيح وصانا أننا منأذيش اللى أذانا ونسامح دائما


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (27 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعه ايناس طلعت اكبر كزابه و كمان هربت من الموضوع


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> الواد ده أهبل ولا أيه
> يبنى امريكا مش قادرة تدخل مصر بسببنا مش خوف منكم
> مهى دخلت كل البلاد و متحكمة فى كل الرؤساء و الملوك و السلاطين بتوعكم أيه اللى هيمنعها
> ...



بطلوا تضحكوا على نفسكوا بقى
انتوا اصلا قلة في المجتمع المصري وعددكم لا يزيد عن 6 % من تعداد شعب مصر وهو ده الي حارقكم اوي
امريكا هاتعمل حساب ليكوا ليه بقى ان شاءالله؟
امريكا اصلا خايفه تدخل مصر عشان مايحصلهاش زي ماسرائيل حصلها كدا في لبنان
وتحب اسمعك تسجيل لمهرائيل وهي بتطالب بدخول امريكا مصر؟
هو ده هدفكم وده حلمكم
ومؤتمر اقباط المهجر خير شاهد على كدا 
واظن الموقع ده معمول اصلا من اجل التبشير
فبلاش ضحك عالدقون بقى


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> AAAAA
> 
> عشان رب يعني God
> لكن احنا الهنا هو الله
> ...



لا يا شاطر مش هذا الموضوع
الهك هو الله واكبر 

الله ليس بكل اللغات وان كل لغة لديها كلمة خاصة تعني الله
مثل بالانجليزية GOD

كل الامم تستطيع ان تنطق اسم يسوع

ايضا لماذا انت متعارض على كثرة اسماء السيد المسيح
وعندكم اسماء الله الحسنى التي تصف الله ؟

الله واكبر اله عربي محدود لا يستطيع ان يتكلم الا اللغة العربية 
هذا الله واكبر الذي لا يستطيع ان يخاطب طفل باكستاني مسلم بلغته ولكن على الطفل الباكستاني ان يتعلم العربية ليفهم لغة هذا الله واكبر


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> enas
> 
> فالحقيقه لم ارى اعظم ولا اجمل ولا اطهر من دين الاسلام
> ولم ارى اشرف ولا اجمل ولا احلى ولا افضل من الرسول محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام
> ...



بعض الاسئلة : 
1. عندما تقولين لم ارى اعظم ولا اجمل ولا اطهر من دين الاسلام هل تعرفت على المسيحية من خلال الكتاب المقدس وليس من خلال تصرفات المسيحيين ؟





2. عندما تقولين لم ارى اشرف ولا اجمل ولا احلى ولا افضل من الرسول محمد هل تعرفت على السيد المسيح يوما من خلال الكتاب المقدس ؟





3. عندما تقولين ان الله هداك  





> هداني الله للأسلام بعد عناء وتعب


 ؟ اذا كنت تقصدين ان الله هداك من المسيحية الى الاسلام ؟ هل هذا يعني انك قرأت الكتاب المقدس ؟ 





لانه اذا كنت تقولين انك اهتديت بعد ما كنت مسيحية الى الاسلام يدون ان تقرأي الكتاب المقدس فانا لا اعتبر انك كنت مسيحية ولكن مسيحية بالمظهر الخارجي فقط .

4. هل يعقل ان مهتدية جديدة الى الاسلام تقول هذه العبارة 


> بأبي انت وأمي يا حبيبي يا رسول الله


 ؟





5. لو كنت مسيحية حقا لما خاطبتنا بالنصارى , لانه حتى لو اسلمت فهذا لا يغير العقلية المسيحية التي كانت فيك والتي تعودت على مناداة نفسها بالمسيحية واخوتها بالمسيحيين ؟







> ان الدين الاسلامي اصفى و انقى واطهر من ان انسان سفيه مثلك و كل الاوباش من النصارى











> (( اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين واذل الشرك والمشركين واحمي حوزه الدين ودمر اعداء الدين اللهم ارنا فيهم يوما عظيما اسودا اللهم دمرهم كما دمرت عادا وثمود اللهم اخسف بيهم الارض كما خسفت بقارون وداره ))]








6. هل من المعقول انك تقولين





> لم ارى اعظم ولا اجمل ولا اطهر من دين الاسلام








وتقولين انك  





> هداني الله واخرجني من الظلمات الى النورٌ



هل العظمة والجمال والطهارة والنور التي تتكلمين عنها هي الدعاء بالدمار على اخوتك اقربائك المسيحيين اهلك التي كنت انت منهم ؟





لو كنت حقا مسيحية لما تجرأت ودعيت على احباءك واقربائك المسيحيين هكذا 

عليك الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة


----------



## مـسـلـمـه (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام بس

يارب احمدك واشكرك انك خلقتني مسلمه وهديتني لطريق النور والهدايه ..

انتم يالمسحييين 
انتم تعبدون الله على ضلاااااال


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام بس
> 
> يارب احمدك واشكرك انك خلقتني مسلمه وهديتني لطريق النور والهدايه ..
> 
> ...



بركي بتشوفي قيمتك في الاسلام الي انت مبلشي تشكري ربك على هذا الدين

المرأة المسلمة في جنة الاسلام هي للمتعة الجنسية فقط بالدليل والبرهان

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11289

وبعدين القي خطب ومواعظ واشكري ربك لانك مسلمة


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام بس
> 
> يارب احمدك واشكرك انك خلقتني مسلمه وهديتني لطريق النور والهدايه ..
> 
> ...


 
ما هو دليلك اننا نتبع الله على ضلال؟ ليه ما تكوني انتي من يتبع الله على ضلال؟
و لا هو كلام تعملتيه من صغرك و نبت في راسك؟

بعدين قرأنك يقول ان النصارى ان امنوا بالله و اليوم الاخر فلا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون, يبقى ليه نعبد الله على ضلال؟


----------



## مـسـلـمـه (27 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اغبياء
محمد هو خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين 

والدين عند الله هو الاسلام
وغير كدا مافيش
رضينا بالله ربا
وبالاسلام دينا
وبمحمدا نبيا ورسولااا


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> يا اغبياء
> محمد هو خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين
> 
> والدين عند الله هو الاسلام
> ...


 
هذا هو ما تعلمتيه من الاسلام و القرأن؟ ان تدعي خليقة الله بالاغبياء؟
كيف تتجرئين و تنقصي في خليقة الله التي خلقها على احسن وجه؟


----------



## مـسـلـمـه (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اوووووووووووووووووووووو

يااحرااام ياملاااك 
يامحتررررم
ماتشفووش ردوكم اللي زي الزفت !!
واللي كلها سب في نبينا والله ؟؟؟

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> اوووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> يااحرااام ياملاااك
> يامحتررررم
> ...





بركي بتشوفي قيمتك في الاسلام الي انت مبلشي تشكري ربك على هذا الدين

المرأة المسلمة في جنة الاسلام هي للمتعة الجنسية فقط بالدليل والبرهان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11289

وبعدين القي خطب ومواعظ واشكري ربك لانك مسلمة


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> اوووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> يااحرااام ياملاااك
> يامحتررررم
> ...


 

مفيش حد سب نبيك, المواضيع كلها مواضيع حوارية بالدليل و البرهان و من الكتب الاسلامية

بس يبقى سؤالي, هل هذا كل ما تعلمتيه من الاسلام؟ التنقيص بخليقة الله و وصفهم بالاغبياء؟
الا يوجد عندك احسن من هذا؟


----------



## ف-جاك (27 نوفمبر 2006)

حتي لوكلامك صحيح الة الاسلام لايقبل منك لانة لايغفر للقوم الكافرين ولاالظالمين ولاالفاسيقين وبعدين مش الاسلام دين تسامح طب لية الغلط يا تري اللي عجبك في الاسلام اللي انتي هتجوزي اربعة


----------



## Scofield (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> بطلوا تضحكوا على نفسكوا بقى
> انتوا اصلا قلة في المجتمع المصري وعددكم لا يزيد عن 6 % من تعداد شعب مصر وهو ده الي حارقكم اوي
> امريكا هاتعمل حساب ليكوا ليه بقى ان شاءالله؟
> امريكا اصلا خايفه تدخل مصر عشان مايحصلهاش زي ماسرائيل حصلها كدا في لبنان
> ...


 

أقولك ليه 
لأننا أولا و أخيرا أقباط يعنى أصحاب الارض الأصلين
ثانيا لأننا مسيحين و أمريكا و أوربا و أستراليا و غيرهم لا يستطيعون أن يقتلو مسيحين مثلهم
ثالثا و هذا هو الاهم لأن المصرين الاقباط مذكورين فى الكتاب المقدس بأن الله باركهم فقط عن كل 
البشر و أبقى أقرأ كويس "مبارك شعبى مصر"
يعنى ميقدروش يمسونا لأنهم عارفين أن اللى هيأزينا ربنا هيعمل فيه أيه
وعلى فكرة أكثر من مرة أمريكا حاولت الدخول ولكن البابا شنودة منعها و أسأل شيوخك


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> لا يا شاطر مش هذا الموضوع
> الهك هو الله واكبر
> 
> الله ليس بكل اللغات وان كل لغة لديها كلمة خاصة تعني الله
> ...


 
لا ياحبيبي القرآن نزل باللغه العربيه لبلاغته واعجاز اللغه العربيه هي اهم ميزات القرآن ونزل وتحدى بيه كل العرب ولو اتعمل بكذا لغه هاضيع ميزه من اهم الميزات ومش كل اللغات زي اللغه العربيه
ممكن التفسير بس يترجم لكن القرآن نفسه لا
وبعدين الانجيل اصلا نزل بالاراميه مانزلش بكل اللغات وتم ترجمته وتسبب في ذلك اختلاف الترجمات عن بعض 
وبعدين الله عندنا له اسماء كتير بس كل الاسماء بتحمل صفه زي الرحمن الرحيم القدوس السلام المهيمن الحكم العدل العزيز الخ


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> أقولك ليه
> لأننا أولا و أخيرا أقباط يعنى أصحاب الارض الأصلين
> ثانيا لأننا مسيحين و أمريكا و أوربا و أستراليا و غيرهم لا يستطيعون أن يقتلو مسيحين مثلهم
> ثالثا و هذا هو الاهم لأن المصرين الاقباط مذكورين فى الكتاب المقدس بأن الله باركهم فقط عن كل
> ...




محسيسني ان مصر ماحتلتش قبل كدا
الله يرحم ايام الرومان والي كان بيحصل ايام الرومان
ماكنوش مسيحيين دول؟
ولا الحملات الصليبيه الي جت على مصر
ولا الحملات الفرنسيه والانجليزيه


----------



## مـسـلـمـه (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههه ضحكتوني واللهي اووي
ال خايفين منكو ال هههههه اجري انتا وسي بابا شنوده بتاعك دا بيعوا فول واللهي احسن


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ضحكتوني واللهي اووي
> ال خايفين منكو ال هههههه اجري انتا وسي بابا شنوده بتاعك دا بيعوا فول واللهي احسن


 
شكرا لك لانكي بتعطينا نموذج حي عن المسلمة و اخلاقها و طريقة تعاملها مع البشر و الي يعكس ايمانها بهذه العقيدة... شكرا لك من جديد


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*برافوووووووو*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي يا مسلمة يا محترمة*



مـسـلـمـه قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ضحكتوني واللهي اووي
> ال خايفين منكو ال هههههه


 
*أحنا مبنقولش لحد يخاف مننا *
*أنتوا بجد ال خايفين لوحدكم*
*والدليل ال بتعملوه أنتم *
*وركزي شوية وأنتي تفهمي قصدي*​


مـسـلـمـه قال:


> اجري انتا وسي بابا شنوده بتاعك دا بيعوا فول واللهي احسن


 
*ومالو البابا شنودة بقي هو كان معاكم في الحوار*
*بكــــــــــــدة*
*أثبتي لي بالفعل مدي أحترامك لغيرك*
*هل هذا ما تعلمتيه عندما كنتي تتلقي أصول دينك وتعليمك ولغتك العربية وكتابك المعجزة*

*الله معكي *​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Scofield (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> محسيسني ان مصر ماحتلتش قبل كدا
> الله يرحم ايام الرومان والي كان بيحصل ايام الرومان
> ماكنوش مسيحيين دول؟
> ولا الحملات الصليبيه الي جت على مصر
> ولا الحملات الفرنسيه والانجليزيه




هههههههههههههههه ولو قرأت التاريخ يا عم الجاهل هتلاقى ان الاقباط هما اللى قاومو جميع انواع الاحتلال بل و أن قادة كثيرين من المسلمين شهدو لهم بهذا:beee:


----------



## Scofield (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ضحكتوني واللهي اووي
> ال خايفين منكو ال هههههه اجري انتا وسي بابا شنوده بتاعك دا بيعوا فول واللهي احسن




متكلميش انتى بس على الفول علشان انتى متعرفيش ان كل بتوع الفول و كمان لحمة الرأس و الكوارع مسلمين و بيشغلو قرآن علشان لو الفول و لحمة الرأس معملوش غباء لكم القرآن بيعملو 
هههههههههههههه يا مفولة:t33: :t33:


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> لا ياحبيبي القرآن نزل باللغه العربيه لبلاغته واعجاز اللغه العربيه هي اهم ميزات القرآن ونزل وتحدى بيه كل العرب ولو اتعمل بكذا لغه هاضيع ميزه من اهم الميزات ومش كل اللغات زي اللغه العربيه
> ممكن التفسير بس يترجم لكن القرآن نفسه لا
> طبعا مش ممكن القران يترجم لانو لو اترجم للغه تانيه هتطلع الفضايح ويبان المستور
> وبعدين الانجيل اصلا نزل بالاراميه مانزلش بكل اللغات وتم ترجمته وتسبب في ذلك اختلاف الترجمات عن بعض
> ...


ونسيت تقول المذل والماكر والقهار والمنتقم  والمتعالى ووووووو غيرها من الاسامي الي متليقش اصلا بالله


----------



## مـسـلـمـه (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ..

انا بصرااحة بعتذر عن الكلام اللي انا قلتوا ..
لاني دين الاسلام بأمر بالاخلاق وحسن الخلق  بس انا قلتها بلحظة غضب وانفعال ..

والحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام ...
ماتأخذنويش وياريت تتقبلوا اعتذاري ..


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> يا اغبياء
> محمد هو خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين
> 
> والدين عند الله هو الاسلام
> ...



*اولا شكرا على كلمه اغبياء دي اكيد من اخلاقك وتربيتك الاسلاميه الرفيعه 
ثانيا كل الي انتي قولتيه بتكرريه زي البغبغان من غير متشغلي مخك 
صحيح انتي رضيتي تكوني ناقصه عقل ودين والا دا اتفرض عليكي من صغرك؟؟؟؟
 ولو حاولتي حتى تفكري بانك تعترضي على السب الي بيسبهولك اسلامك ورسولك وقرأنك تبقي حكمتي على نفسك بالاعدام رجما او ربما بقطع الرأس لانك ساعتها هتبقي ناقصه عقل ودين وكمااااااااااااان مرتدة شوفي بقا مصيرك هيكون شكلو ازاي  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله يكون فعونكم *


----------



## مـسـلـمـه (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مش هرد عليك ..

عارفه لييه ؟؟
لان الدين الاسلام هو الدين الصح
وانا مقتنعه بييييه كل الاقتناااع
اللهم ثبت قلبي على دينك ..
بصي 
بلاش تتكلمي عن الاسلام بالطريقه دي ..
خلي فيه شوية احترام ..
لان احنا عندنا غير على ديناا ..
ومش هرد عليك بنفس الطريقة اللي انتي رديتي عليا بيهااا ..
عشان احنا دينا بأمرناا بالاخلاق الحسنه ..
يارب احمدك واشكرك على نعمة الاسلاااام
الله يهديكم بس .


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ..
> 
> انا بصرااحة بعتذر عن الكلام اللي انا قلتوا ..
> لاني دين الاسلام بأمر بالاخلاق وحسن الخلق  بس انا قلتها بلحظة غضب وانفعال ..
> ...


احنا من الاول مش مأخذينك لاننا عارفين انك مسلمه وعارفين  الي بيعلمهولك الاسلام 
الله يكون فعونك


----------



## مـسـلـمـه (27 نوفمبر 2006)

عندنا ((غيرة )) على ديناا .


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه;132453 قال:
			
		

> مش هرد عليك ..
> 
> عارفه لييه ؟؟
> لان الدين الاسلام هو الدين الصح
> ...





 
سبحان مغير الاقول !!!
بقالك ساعه عماله تشتمي فينا دلوقتي بس افتكرتي ان دينك يأمرك بالاخلاق الحسنه !!!
الله يكون فعونك 
وقوليلي بقا يا شاطرة هو انا رديت بأيه هو انا سبيتك والا غلطت عليكي والا على اسلامك هو انتي مش بردو  ناقصه عقل ودين في القرأن والا انا جبت الكلام دا من عندي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بدعيلك  ان الله  يكملك عقلك ودينك


----------



## coptic hero (27 نوفمبر 2006)

enas قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين...
> 
> (انك لاتهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء)
> 
> ...


اولا يا اختنا العزيزة يا من كنتى مسيحيه وربنا هداكى الى دين الحق كنت عاوز اعرف يعنى ايه ربنا هداكى للاسلام بعد عناء وتعب ممكن تكون امن الدوله ما كانتش موافقه اما بالنسبه اجمل واطهر من دينك فممكن تقرأى شويه قرأن وانتى هاتحسى بالطهر بيشر يعنى بيتفجر منه اما اشرف واجمل واحلى من نبيك فده طبعا اكيد لآن كل الناس اتولدت فى تسعه شهور اما هو فضلت امه حامل فيه اربع سنين بعد ما ابوه مات علشان يبقى اطهر العالمين وطبعا زمان كانوا فاكرين ان الحمل بيمتد لمده اربع سنين اما اليوم بعد التقدم العلمى فمتهيألى اقصى مده حمل هى 9 شهور وتستطيعى سؤال شيخ فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ونسيت تقول المذل والماكر والقهار والمنتقم  والمتعالى ووووووو غيرها من الاسامي الي متليقش اصلا بالله



فاديه انتي مش فاهمه حاجه في اي حاجه
روحي افهمي معنى الكلام الاول وبعدين اتكلمي


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> فاديه انتي مش فاهمه حاجه في اي حاجه
> روحي افهمي معنى الكلام الاول وبعدين اتكلمي


ان بردو الي مش فاهمه يا اخي الكريم 
معلش الله يسامحك 
شوف بقا يا شاطر 
الي اعرفو انا ان اسم الله لا يطلق على احد غير الله 
وهذا يكفي 
والله مش محتاج لاسامي تانيه مش لايقه عليه خالص 
ومتقوليش مش فاهمه معناها انا فاهمه كويس جدا الدور والباقي عليكم انتو يا ريت تفهمو


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعة روقوا شوي لو تسمحوا 
الاخت المسلمة الي طرحت الموضوع طرحت الموضوع وما عادت رجعت غريب جدا ؟

عنوان الموضوع كله ما بيستاهل هذا الحوار الي كله عصبية 

اذا كانت الاخت التي كتبت الموضوع لن ترجع اذا لا فائدة من الحوار هنا

وسلام المسيح للجميع †


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ان بردو الي مش فاهمه يا اخي الكريم
> معلش الله يسامحك
> شوف بقا يا شاطر
> الي اعرفو انا ان اسم الله لا يطلق على احد غير الله
> ...



ولله مانتي فاهمه حاجه
عماله ترددي كلام وخلاص


----------



## maxyem (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا كنت بالفعل مسيحية وتحولت الي الاسلام فأنا اجزم انك بسبب الخية والشهوة الدنسة التي بالقطع وقعتي قيها اولا هي التي قادتكي الي ذلك انت الان عبدة ذليلة شبهك الاسلام بالبقرة والناقة حيث قال الحديث المرأة كالبقرة والنتاقة فكلهن بركبون (بضم اليـاء)
انت الان مسكينة وتحتاجيين الي التوبة 
انت تحتاجين الي يد الله القوية لتنشلك مما انت فيه 
اذا كنت انت مسلمة اصلا وهذا كله فبركة فانت تسيرين علي السنه بحق ماهو كله فبركة في فبركة


----------



## فادية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> ولله مانتي فاهمه حاجه
> عماله ترددي كلام وخلاص



لا وانت الصادق انت الي مش عارف ترد على كلامي ولو كان عندك رد كان قولتو :t33:


----------



## Raymond (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*أعرف انه ليس لي أن أتدخل في هذا الحوار...فأطرافه كانت معروفة طول الحوار...
لكن...فيه مثل شعبي مصري...و مش عارف يا جماعة هو جاي في بالي ليه دلوقتي !!!!
المثل بيقول ايه...
بيقول
"لو جابوا للمجنون ألف عقل علي عقله...ما يعجبوش غير عقله"مش عارف ....فيه كلام تاني يتقال ؟
و ياريت ماحدش يرد علي اخوتي المسيحيين و يقولهم المثل ده ريموند بيقولو عليكم....لما تكلموا به من الحجج و البراهين....فاللي ماجابش براهين....يحسس علي بطحته
و شكرا للجميع*:Love_Mailbox:


----------

